# Electrical



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi all. Can any of you electrically knowledgable guys put me out of my misery please.
I "found" this piece of kit whilst rummaging under my dashboard looking for other electrical problems. It was excactly as seen here- already disconnected from power source and not connected to anything else.
I assume it powered an appliance by the previous owner (not contactable) and subsequently removed by them, as the dealer knows nothing about it.
Any clues anybody?

Thanks in advance 

John


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi midgeteler

Hubby says it looks like a tracker.

It definitely has a GPS aerial.

Lorna


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Could be sat nav related. A traffic module perhaps?


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

It has aerial in and out, some sort of booster for CB , is there evidence of a antenna ?

Loddy


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I had something very similar in a MH I bougtt which turned out to be a Trafficmaster Smartnav system.
http://www.smartnav.com/main/main_frame.html


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Certainly an aerial - I would guess a GPS device of some sort. Are there any identifying marks at all on the box / case?


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

Dooney said:


> Hi midgeteler
> 
> Hubby says it looks like a tracker.
> 
> ...


Don't think so Dooney. I have had trackers before,and I don't recognise this kit as tracker kit.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

My feelings are that it is a Tracker, exactly the same as the one fitted to my old motorhome. 

Drew


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

loddy said:


> It has aerial in and out, some sort of booster for CB , is there evidence of a antenna ?
> 
> Loddy


Sorry, should have said--------no trace of any anntena fitting on vehicle.

No markings,symbals or numbers at all.


----------



## Touchwood_RV (May 1, 2005)

John,

A bit difficult to say exactly but looks to me like either a traffic monitor from a Sat Nav such as a VDO, or it could be the text base transmitter from a smart alarm system, i.e. sends text messages to the owners mobile with various status, i.e. low engine/chassis battery, forced entry or been stolen… Only problem is the aerial is more GPS than GPRS.

In either case it has probably previously chucked the towel in and as a result has not been removed when its associated Sat Nav or Alarm was removed.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Certainly looks a Tracker to me; I had one for 11 years.

Dave


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

Ok, thanks to all for your analysis----secondry question...we have established that "it" receives and (if the trackie supporters are correct) transmit data. Could it be of any use, say as an antenna booster for sat-nav.or do I just bin it.
I hate throwing stuff away!


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

Definately a tracker.
Have a look at the base unit and see if you can see a 'SIM' card or hole for a 'SIM'.
Not sure what make the unit is but looks a bit like a Japanese/Chinese unit.
If you have a spare 'SIM' it might be worth trying to talk to the unit to see if it responds, but I suspect you will not get much back from the unit.
The antenna may be of use for a GPS but probably has the wrong plug on the end for most newer sat-navs.

Martin, GM6VXB


----------

